# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Falcone Pizza

## Jersey Boss

Danny Falcone will be opening a pizzeria in the space formerly occupied by McAllister's on Lindsey.

----------


## BLJR

Jersey Boss, will this be one owned by him?  When he was hands on, downtown and 63rd were great.  Then I don't know what happened and I heard he moved back east, sold the 63rd one.  Hope he is involved and it does good.

----------


## Jersey Boss

The TRANSCRIPT just posted a pic of the building, said it would be The Slice House and owned by Danny Falcone. No opening date was posted. However it said mid August.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Everyone cheered! Finally _more_ pizza places!

----------


## OKC Guy

Used to love the 63rd location

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Everyone cheered! Finally _more_ pizza places!


There will also be a new one on Main, next door to the GARAGE. I believe they are shooting for Aug. 3. EMPIRE in OKC is what there inspiration is.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I think the Slice House Pizzeria might be closed? No cars in the parking lot for week with no lights on.

----------


## Jersey Boss

I went by there today and a sign was posted to the door. The sign indicated they were temporarily closed due to "contractual branding" issues. They look forward to reopening. I don't know if this is a bs cover or not, but they sure put some money into this building.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I went by there today and a sign was posted to the door. The sign indicated they were temporarily closed due to "contractual branding" issues. They look forward to reopening. I don't know if this is a bs cover or not, but they sure put some money into this building.


If they called themselves the "Slice House" I'm betting "Empire Slice House" had some issue with it. Purely spitballing.

----------


## Robert_M

There is now a For Lease sign up in front of the building.

----------


## shawnw

well that sucks

----------


## SoonersFan12

Sad but I can not say I am surprised

----------


## Jersey Boss

Danny took over NY Pizza and Pasta on Boyd around the same time Slice House closed.

----------

